# ‘Rhomboid/Scapula’ Pain



## Gyakuto (Oct 22, 2022)

I have intermittent gnawing, drilling pain in the area of my rights rhomboid muscle, between the medial border of my right scapula and the spinous processes. It started two years ago but has become much worse recently. It is _particularly_ problematic when I drive for a few minutes and _is_ temporarily relieved with Bakody’s manoeuvre but I still can’t  drive for very long. 

I’ve been referred to and seen a physio who gave me a _very_ thorough assessment, ruling out cervical involvement. She gave me some exercises (see below)





After a month of diligent exercising, it has improved a bit, but driving is still a big issue. I’ve seen quite a few Youtube clips of chiropractors suggesting what might cause it (referred nerve pain) from C5, C6 and similar exercises to above but suggest they are for symptomatic relief only and progress is slow and limited. 

I’m a little desperate now so I thought I’d ask on here if anyone might have experienced anything similar and have a remedy?


----------



## JowGaWolf (Oct 22, 2022)

So based on what you were given to do and that you are desperate.  I would try this.  I had a really bad neck issue that not only had limited range of motion but it felt like the bones were grinding.  This fixed my neck  problem.  This is probably the most detailed lesson that you'll find on youtube.  Try this first





If you are really desperate then check out this guy.  He took Tai Chi at the same school I trained kung fu in.  He fixed my knees.





						Home - Gentle Awakening
					

Experience Gentle Awakening We provide holistic healing of the mind, body, and soul using ancient Ayurvedic remedies to help you experience the natural way of life. Learn More treatments and servicesStrike a perfect balance between mental and physical well-being with... Ayurveda Explore a blend...




					gentleawakeningga.com
				




This is his old website that has some additional information
About Us - Gentle Awakening GA

I've actually been looking for him for a long time ever since my car accident.  I'm hoping he can fix my hip injury which seems to be permanent as it is now.  He's the guy I would go to before surgery.   I hope I will have some more information about him in the next couple of days.  I can share what I find if you like.


----------



## Oily Dragon (Oct 22, 2022)

If you're talking the region inside your right shoulder blade area, I've gone through a couple instances where I had what seemed like muscle soreness, sometimes taking a few weeks to go.

I tracked the pain down to self induced whiplash, caused by long periods of sitting and then sudden neck turning, like when driving a car for an hour looking straight and suddenly turning my neck left to check my mirror.

Cervical acceleration -deceleration basically.  And you can get that training forms/sparring if you don't warm up properly, or go too hard.


----------



## Gyakuto (Oct 22, 2022)

This sort of describes it well,  but my neck isn’t tight.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 23, 2022)

Gyakuto said:


> I have intermittent gnawing, drilling pain in the area of my rights rhomboid muscle, between the medial border of my right scapula and the spinous processes. It started two years ago but has become much worse recently. It is _particularly_ problematic when I drive for a few minutes and _is_ temporarily relieved with Bakody’s manoeuvre but I still can’t  drive for very long.
> 
> I’ve been referred to and seen a physio who gave me a _very_ thorough assessment, ruling out cervical involvement. She gave me some exercises (see below)
> View attachment 29187
> ...


Can you get to Birmingham at all? I have a friend there who is an osteopath there, extremely good, she specialises in sports injuries especially martial arts, she understands them very well but she's good at other stuff too. You'd enjoy talking to her as well.






						Meet the Team | Olton Health and Performance
					






					www.oltonhealth.com


----------



## Gyakuto (Oct 23, 2022)

Tez3 said:


> Can you get to Birmingham at all? I have a friend there who is an osteopath there, extremely good, she specialises in sports injuries especially martial arts, she understands them very well but she's good at other stuff too. You'd enjoy talking to her as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s a long drive and that’s the problem! 😀 I’ll give her a call perhaps, see what she thinks. I do have friends in Brum who’d put me up! I know Solihull very well too!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 23, 2022)

Gyakuto said:


> This sort of describes it well,  but my neck isn’t tight.



I have had success with Graston Graston Technique (Tool Assisted Manipulated Massage) 
Breaking free the scar tissue and and loosening up, helped reduce the pain a lot.


----------



## Gyakuto (Nov 14, 2022)

The exercises the physio prescribed have worked wonders. I even drove my car for over 30mins without pain too!🥳


----------

